# If you had a superpower: Relation to your Enneagram type?



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

If you had a superpower, which one would you want? Do you think this is reflected in your Enneagram type? And how so?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd choose invisibility. I think it correlates very well to being a 5. Fives often feel invisible in real life. The only difference with the superpower is you get to be invisible at will.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I've always liked the idea of invisibility. I could be in the midst of the crowd observing everything and being apart of it all. Without needing to be self-conscious.
It sounds freeing to be able to do what I want without worrying that other people are going to say/do something to stop me.


----------



## majestic beauty (Feb 23, 2011)

I would read minds. "MIND READER"

I'm always trying to figure out people's true motives. 

i don't want to see the future, somethings are better left unknown in some aspects, that's just like a doctor telling you you have 6 months to live, i wouldnt want to know, it would only stress me out and probably drive me to end it early, not sure why they do that to people. 

I think knowing what people think will save my emotions and get me out of situations that can be avoided. Most people i have delt with ahve been liars and manipulators.....


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

I tend to give a bit of a smart alec answer to this but my standard response would be that the superpower I'd want is the ability to grant myself any power. In a way this does seem like I'm wanting to have it all and be perfect which is what my type is in a way. At the same time, I could see some other types wanting a similar ability just to make things easier in a sense.

If you remove those kinds of answers and I do have to pick just one ability from what most people would consider to be superpowers I'd probably take invincibility or immortality. I suppose that would show my self-preservation side eh.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

majestic beauty said:


> I would read minds. "MIND READER"
> 
> I'm always trying to figure out people's true motives.
> 
> ...


This all the way! Since middle school it has been my main focus in life but I have grown a bit since then and you already said it so I think I will pick another.

Healing powers!!!!!!!!!!! I want the ability to heal anyone or anthing at will at any time, mentally, physically and spiritualy. I think that would satisfy me. roud:


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

The ability to stop time, so my ultimate goal of gather all the information in the world would be fulfilled.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I would like to have teleportation powers, so I could go anywhere in the world without waiting in a plane or car. Yeah, I would say that fits well with being a type 7. :tongue:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> I would like to have teleportation powers, so I could go anywhere in the world without waiting in a plane or car. Yeah, I would say that fits well with being a type 7. :tongue:


Yeah, wow, that fits rather well with what I have envisioned as a type 7. I don't mind traveling. I enjoy it quite a bit when I am doing it alone actually. roud:


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> I would like to have teleportation powers, so I could go anywhere in the world without waiting in a plane or car. Yeah, I would say that fits well with being a type 7. :tongue:


I would like this superpower too (along with mind reading).

I think it fits 7 well, as 7s want things to happen instantly if possible.

I don't know what the name for this is, but I've wanted to be in 2+ places at once. I think a 7 would enjoy this ability as well.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

If I could only have one...immortality!
If I could freeze somewhere in my twenties, that would be great.
I would be okay with pain and injury, so long as I could heal somewhat quickly.

I would normally say 'flying', but I like this one more now.
The flying seems more 4, the immortality (which is basically me having Erudis' above wish in real-time) seems INTP.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Another 5 picking invisibility. The possibilities for observation kind of make me giddy.


----------



## alysonleelmnop (Mar 14, 2011)

To take pictures with my eyes or videotape my dreams. I want to share my perspective. I would hate to read minds, because that would be the ultimate invasion of privacy... Some thoughts are kept private for a damn good reason. 4w5


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

It's rather cliche, but I want to be able to fly. That could get me out of most dangerous situations, I could help others with it, it would be an effective way of traveling short distances, people would be astonished when they see me flying by, and most of all, it would be an incredible feeling of freedom (judging from dreams where I actually could fly). I guess that fits a 7w8, wanting to be independent and free and admired... Teleportation sounds good, too, for slightly more practical reasons.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I've always wanted the most advanced form of shapeshifting where if I thought I could become it. Like if i wanted to be me, just with laser eyes, I could. Oddly enough I worried that the problem with it would be that you would eventually forget who you are, being so many different people. It fits nines >_<


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Holunder said:


> It's rather cliche, but I want to be able to fly. That could get me out of most dangerous situations, I could help others with it, it would be an effective way of traveling short distances, people would be astonished when they see me flying by, and most of all, it would be an incredible feeling of freedom (judging from dreams where I actually could fly). I guess that fits a 7w8, wanting to be independent and free and admired... Teleportation sounds good, too, for slightly more practical reasons.


Interesting. I've had many dreams of flying and most of them were to get away from danger, but the rest were for admiring myself and enjoying simply doing it since there is never anyone around to see it while I am doing it.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to be able to fly, more than anything  I think it is because I am so grounded, sometimes I just want to be able to break free.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

silverlined said:


> I would like this superpower too (along with mind reading).
> 
> I think it fits 7 well, as 7s want things to happen instantly if possible.
> 
> I don't know what the name for this is, but I've wanted to be in 2+ places at once. I think a 7 would enjoy this ability as well.


Bi-Locating is that power.


Time control is one of my favorite powers, but only because the idea is so radical. I wouldn't actually want the power all that badly. I'd like to teleport (as they do in the movie "Jumper"), or have invulnerability to everything (Wolverine-like healing). 

If I were to relate a power to the Ennegram 3, something like "pushing" comes to mind: powerful persuasion, can push your ideas and mind around to whatever they see fit. It's not really mind control as much as it is super-suggestion, it's classier than to zombify people's brains. 

For my Tri-fix

3w4, pushing the mind. 
5w6, time-control.
8w7, invulnerability. 
sp/sx, teleportation. 


I keep thinking of weather control, and it sounds so 4.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I would want Instant Cellular Regeneration like Claire from Heroes. Then I would be a super Masochist... just kidding. If I could have the Flash's powers of Super Speed, Accelerated Healing, and everything else, then that would be cool. I don't think it really has anything to do with my Enneagram. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

Invisibility was going to be my first choice and than I saw the other fives were chosing this. But other powers I might like, time control, transformation, teleportation.

That last one is mostly because of my favorite X-Man character, Nightcrawler.


----------



## Pamcho (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd choose either Duplication or Time Manipulation. For example, with duplication I could multitask or force my clones into doing my scut-work in lieu of my presence, while I spend some leisure time at home reading! Or with time manipulation, I could make a living as a successful historian by going back in time and witnessing the events in person. I could also amend the moments in my life where I fucked something up, because, you know...who wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## alysonleelmnop (Mar 14, 2011)

Unicorntopia said:


> Interesting. I've had many dreams of flying and most of them were to get away from danger, but the rest were for admiring myself and enjoying simply doing it since there is never anyone around to see it while I am doing it.


Also an INFJ 4. My flying dreams are a form of escapism. I love looking down and realizing how insignificant and distant my problems are. If it were my superpower, the practical uses would not interest me nearly as much, either.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Really?
Am I the only one considering...

THIS!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

1). The ability to see all things as they "Truly" are.(even if horrific,i need truth so i can adjust myself against or beside it.)

2). The ability to Pacify all evils,odium and conflict merely by expressing myself.(by way of speech,art,etc.)

3).The ability to bring forth joy and happiness within the being of others by engaging them(not fleeting though..a placement of true uplift that is evermore with them and carries them to greater heights).

The First is no doubt indicative of my Primary type 6(w7)
The second is my gut fix..either 9w1 or 1w9
not sure about the third though..maybe 2w1.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

Wishing to have superpowers is for weaklings who need a crutch to lean on because they can't deal with reality. There is only one real superpower; the strength of your will.


----------



## alysonleelmnop (Mar 14, 2011)

Vanguard said:


> Wishing to have superpowers is for weaklings who need a crutch to lean on because they can't deal with reality. There is only one real superpower; the strength of your will.


 /shot down


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't need one but given the choice I see no reason not to have one so I would choose absolute power - omnipotence, this seems like it fits with my typing of 8.


----------



## Dancnonthestars (Dec 27, 2010)

None. The power to love is enough for me. I am content to be.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

When I get angry, have the ability to turn people/objects into bubble wrap and then POP THEM!

Mwuahahaha hahahaha ha!


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

Belua said:


> When I get angry, have the ability to turn people/objects into bubble wrap and then POP THEM!
> 
> Mwuahahaha hahahaha ha!


Dear God, why is that such a frightening thought? :wink:



Vanguard said:


> Wishing to have superpowers is for weaklings who need a crutch to lean on because they can't deal with reality. There is only one real superpower; the strength of your will.


That's, like, so eight! *i kid i kid*

Hmm, a super power? I used to want invisibility, but now... I don't think I'd find it very useful. I mean, I'd just use it to sneak around on people, and that's just pretty spiteful. I wouldn't want a power if I was just going to use it for my own gain.

If anything, I'd want a healing power. I'd want something that'd be useful to people other than myself, tadah, healing. I think that's the 2 in me coming out :tongue:

But I don't know if I'd actually want a power. If I had healing, I'd never be satisfied with what I'm doing, I'd be thinking 'oh there's so many people out in the world that need your help, you should do something' and of course, that'd be endless. And I wouldn't be able to ignore it either, I'd feel terrible.

I think what I'm trying to get at is that... having a superpower would probably uproot my whole way of life, it'd be a huge extra burden on me. Is that nine-ish? I wouldn't be able to go around peacefully if I had this superpower, that's for sure. I suddenly get Harry Potter's saving-people thing *blink* 

TL;DR: I wouldn't want a superpower because it'd disturb my inner-peace  Also I need to learn to deal with problems and not avoid them.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2011)

Self-discipline to follow through my plans and schedules. 

I know it sounds boring, but with more self-discipline I could do wonders.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

the ability to breathe underwater. i don't need magic, i need gills. then i can hide where no one will find me. and find sunken ships. and maybe skeletons with cement shoes on.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Space-Time travel, so that I can go everywhere in time and space, and be able to actually get any of my projects done...


----------



## itssoOHMYGOD (Jan 25, 2011)

I would like the ability to be able to communicate fully with animals. I am not really sure actually if this sounds like a type 4 answer or not. But wow how amazing would that be!


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

Unicorntopia said:


> This all the way! Since middle school it has been my main focus in life but I have grown a bit since then and you already said it so I think I will pick another.
> 
> Healing powers!!!!!!!!!!! I want the ability to heal anyone or anthing at will at any time, mentally, physically and spiritualy. I think that would satisfy me. roud:


 what if i told you you had that ability?!!??


I WOULD HAVE TEH SUPER POWER TO TAKE AWAY ALL OTHER SUPERPOWERS. HAHAHA!!! then we'd all be normal people... posting on here..(i would just make them unpowerful.. i have no powers of my own besides to take away superpowers.)

+ superpowers don't make you a good person.. so maybe after getting your superpowers taken away it'd be some huge life changing event.

i tend to think it's my 1w2. sx/so.

like the 8 earlier said.. we need only the strength of our will!!


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

The ability to travel to anywhere of any time, by any means. That would include multiple abilities, which would be nice.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Afaik, as a child I wanted to be able to become invisible. But this as such doesn't seem to be that appealing to me anymore.

Mind reading isn't something I'd like to be able to do. I feel like I already see enough of people's thoughts and moods. I don't want to be able to penetrate them much further.

Flying seems kind of scary to me. But I've had so many dreams of flying and it wasn't that scary at all...oh well...

I'm thinking of *Psychokinesis* right now. I'd basically be able to do ANYTHING with it since it would make me able to manipulate any kind of matter in such a way that it does what I want. :crazy: ...and considering that there are supposed to be 11 dimensions my options would be just GREAT...YAY

So what's this? A shift to my security point (8) in case I'm a 5? Still not entirely sure what I am.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

iMaven said:


> what if i told you you had that ability?!!??


Then, I would ask you to heal my grandfather of his kidney failure and cure my aunt of schizophrenia.

Yeah I already have both of those powers to a certain extent as well.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

The ability to know the most basic motivations behind people's actions in every situation. I think that ties in with 6-4-9 quite well, since I'm always looking for the things people really mean by what they do.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Erudis said:


> The ability to stop time, so my ultimate goal of gather all the information in the world would be fulfilled.


I appreciate your, idea, but how would you have time to gather all the information, if you stopped time?

I would probably choose immortality.


----------

